# Mary Jane's Kidding Thread! *Video Link pg 11*



## jmsim93 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, Mary Jane is at her last week!  She is a FF Nigerian Dwarf due Feb 25th.  I am the most excited about her kidding because she is my favorite...my sweetie!  I worked on the kidding stall today and got things all ready.  I am going to try to be a little more observant this time around since I missed my first kidding with Tingle.  There were no signs...just babies!  LOL  I'm hoping to get to be around for this one.    She isn't very big; I hope she isn't carrying a single!  Hoping for doelings....of course!  

Here she is:


Getting her birthing cut:






She has great udder capacity...Hope she fills it out!!!





Here's the Sire:


----------



## cindyg (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my, he is a handsome dude and she is a lovely colour, the babies will be gorgeous, can't wait to see pics.  Good luck.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 20, 2012)

Watching and waiting.


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 20, 2012)

wow, should be some gorgeous kids,  wishing you an uneventful birthing.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 20, 2012)

Wishing you a safe kidding!  Can't wait to see the babies...


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

She has a nice little udder going there.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 20, 2012)

We have a Lamancha doe due around the same time, I think the 27th.  Hope you get some great kids!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 20, 2012)

*sigh* If only I could shave udders that well and make them look as nice. Mine are still furry and look like a 3 year old tried to trim them with scissors. 

Pretty goats.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 20, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> *sigh* If only I could shave udders that well and make them look as nice. Mine are still furry and look like a 3 year old tried to trim them with scissors.
> 
> Pretty goats.


 

I enjoyed visualizing that!!! hahaha


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well,  we are on a 5 day countdown now.  I went  ahead and put her in the kidding stall with her bestfriend.  She got her hooves trimmed today as well.  I hope she has them Friday morning.  Wouldn't you know it...I have company coming to stay the night Friday and Saturday!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well we have 3 more days to Mary Jane's due date.  I'm keeping a close eye on her today but there are no signs so I'm just giving her lots of love.  Her udder seems a little bigger but not sure about that "boom" business???  LOL  She is beginning to waddle quite a bit.  She doesn't like me checking her ligs so I just gave up on that.  I figure it will happen when it happens.  I really hope I will be able to milk her.  I have tried milking Tingle, my mini lamancha, but her teats are just so small I can't seem to do it!  Mary Jane comes from great milking lines but I know FF don't have the biggest teats the first time around.  I really want that MILK!!!  Here's a couple of updated pics...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 22, 2012)

Here udder does look a little bigger. She is very cute! You did a really good job giving her a trim!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 22, 2012)

I love that second to last pic!  It's like she is saying, SERIOUSLY!  WHAT IS WITH THE HOO HOO PICTURE FEST!?


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I love that second to last pic!  It's like she is saying, SERIOUSLY!  WHAT IS WITH THE HOO HOO PICTURE FEST!?


LOL!!!  Agreed...she is about put out with me right now!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Feb 22, 2012)

That really is a nice looking udder!  I hope you are able to milk her.   What kind of clipper did you use to get such a good clip on her?


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 22, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> That really is a nice looking udder!  I hope you are able to milk her.   What kind of clipper did you use to get such a good clip on her?


My husband's!!!  LOL  They are $25 WAHL clippers from Walmart...it's what we had.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 22, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is great news because that is what my husband has and I am planning on secretly using it when my girls are ready to kid.     

Are they the small head beard trimmers??  Because that is the kind we have.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 22, 2012)

You think I'm kidding. 






Here is a picture of when I did it about 2 weeks ago. 

I think I might try a redo today.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 22, 2012)

hehehe We have the cheapo remington clippers. They do a good job too. Your Mary Jane is beautiful & you did get her udder nice and smooth!!


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 22, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> jmsim93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they are the bigger kind for cutting hair. (I cut my husband's hair and my 3 boys)  I bet the smaller ones will work if you go slow???


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 22, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> You think I'm kidding.
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/furwx0.jpg
> 
> ...


That is funny!  Just clean the clippers real good so DH doesn't know...


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 22, 2012)

I got myself a real nice Oster clipper set though. I think I paid $50 or $75 for it, and it was more than half off. You'd think it would work.  :/ Hmm maybe I need a new blade.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was really hoping that Mary Jane would kid today.  I have company coming tomorrow and will be busy with preparations...doe code says she will go into labor when they get here!  LOL  I put a baby monitor in the kidding stall to monitor activity tonight.  It is supposed to get down to 36 degrees which isn't too cold but I want to make sure the babies are nice and dry as soon as possible to prevent chilling.  Not noticing any unusual behavior...I will update when I have anything interesting to report!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 24, 2012)

Same thing going on here! I have a doe due tonight, but so far nothing. It's pretty chilly out there and I'm tired so I hope she goes tomorrow. 

At least we can be anxious together.


----------



## Chickenfever (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 25, 2012)

No activity last night!  I'm so glad I had that baby monitor and could listen instead of get up every few hours to check on her.  I would have lost alot of sleep for nothing!  Today is the due date...I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 26, 2012)

Doe code has struck again and Mary Jane did not kid in the night and no sign labor yet today.  I've been keeping a casual watch on her and trying not to get too worked up but now the suspense is starting to get to me.  Even my kids come in the house yelling "NO GOOP COMING OUT YET, MOM!"


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 26, 2012)

Unless you are half bald and the kids are just getting around to eating breakfast and its 5pm then it's not time for her to kid.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 26, 2012)

MJ you stinker!!!


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 27, 2012)

I talked with my breeder today and she put my mind at ease.  She probably has a big buck plugging things up.  I took some pics around the pen.  It cracks me up that Mary Jane is overdue and yet still is mounting Sweetpea to show her dominance!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

Now that's a way to start off the morning, pure laughter. Thank you for sharing. Come on babies.


----------



## wannacow (Feb 27, 2012)

My very pregnant doe was doing that on Sat.  What's up with that????


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 27, 2012)

I still can't get over how clean and cute your does udder is!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice pic. Was cracking up!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 27, 2012)

So if a doe hunches up her back and squats like she is going to pee but nothing comes out...is that a contraction???  I witnessed MJ doing this today and I am hoping she is beginning labor.  This newbie doesn't want a complicated delivery!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds to me like she is in labor.  Is she making sounds like she is pushing?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhh thanks, I needed that!


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 27, 2012)

She isn't pushing or making grunting sounds...all is quiet again


----------



## daisychick (Feb 27, 2012)

My friend's doe did that a few times last weekend when she was just starting labor.  So maybe she is just having a few contractions.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)

It can be just the babies adjusting, but obviously she is very very very close.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope all is well. Maybe it's baby time?


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm officially worried!  I thought I wouldn't get caught up in the whole kidding thing and let nature run its course but now I worry something is wrong.  I cannot afford any big vet bills and will need to handle this myself!  Is there anything I can do to get the ball rolling?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it possible she got bred on a second heat? Don't does usually have a 2nd heat like 5-7 days after the first breeding?


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 28, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Is it possible she got bred on a second heat? Don't does usually have a 2nd heat like 5-7 days after the first breeding?


No, I do not keep a buck and I paid my breeder a buck fee and "watched" the deed take place.  It is the only possible exposure she has had. :-(  She is not in distress...no pawing, no crying, no getting up and down...NOTHING!  She simply is not in labor???  She is just not ready I guess.  My fear is that with each passing day the babies will get bigger and as a FF she might have difficulty delivering them (or IT if it is a single).  I SWORE I was not going to get worked up over this...eating crow now!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 28, 2012)

If she's not in labor yet I wouldn't worry too much. Just make sure you have a vet close by on call just in case she needs a c-section. You probably want to stay close by til she kids too just to be safe.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 28, 2012)

Forgot to add maybe you can ask the vet to induce then you know she will go in the next 2 days.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 28, 2012)

How much does that normally cost?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably depends on the vet. It's 2cc of lutalyse I think. If you can crate her & bring her to the vet it's probably cheaper than paying for them to come out.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 28, 2012)

My vet gave me the medicine to induce labor for like $1. 


My doe had small contractions for days without getting anything out. 

She had a large baby stuck inside her along with some sort of fibroid tumor. We couldn't get the mass out, and we tried to induce her to give her larger contractions. 

Saying that, it didn't work and my goat ended up dieing probably from shock. :/

I'm saying this not to freak out you, but keep a close eye on her. If she goes on a few more days without anything happening I would contact a vet and get their advice.

I should have done a C-Section but it was on thanksgiving, and I'm not so sure it would have saved her anyway, something was for sure not normal inside her.

Best of luck, my does due on the same day have already kidded.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 28, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> My vet gave me the medicine to induce labor for like $1.
> 
> 
> My doe had small contractions for days without getting anything out.
> ...


Thanks for the reply...It's exactly that type of scenario that I'm worried about...


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 28, 2012)

If she is acting normal and eating okay I wouldn't start worrying yet. 

If she begins acting off, even a little bit for more than a day I'd call a vet, if nothing else just to see what they think.

Or if she appears to be in labor and nothing is happening after a while, I'd call a vet.


She sounds fine right now. Mine sometimes go over and it's okay. Meg went over this time and had no problems.

People go over sometimes too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2012)

she looks pretty comfortable and everything seems normal too me. With that said, things do happen, but if you induce and she is due a couple weeks from now, you will loose the kids. If she was with the buck past your expected due date, I would be more worried about inducing, unless she is having health problems. 
She seems healthy. 

yes, it could still be a single huge buck. but inducing her isn't really going to fix that problem at this point. Inducing is normally done if the doe is showing signs of pregnancy toxemia. 

dexamethazone and lultalyse would be the normal medications from your vet for inducing.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 28, 2012)

How is she doing? Hope all is well.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 28, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> How is she doing? Hope all is well.


Quiet as a mouse!!!!  LOL  She is chowing down on her alfalfa and chewing cud...   Thanks for checking in on her...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 28, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's good to hear. You are so welcome. I hope to read tomorrow morn that she had her babe(s). Hope you don't stress too much.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2012)

I think this one read the doe code and possibly added a few addendums of her own.  Hope all goes well with her and she is just being a DOE.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)

NO BABIES!!!  She is still acting fine and seems to be comfortable.  Guess she just wants to do things her way.  I do think it will be today  because her udder looks like it is going to pop!  Since she is a Nigerian AND a FF I thought her udder was as big as it was going to get.  I was wrong!  Surely this is the BOOM I keep reading about.  Maybe she knew I was off of work today and wanted to wait until I could be there???  HAHA  CRAZY GOAT!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 29, 2012)

come on babies


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope you are right! Good luck!!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 29, 2012)

Come on let's have some babies today.


----------



## wannacow (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Short of making a fool of myself...I'm going to predict she will have the baby/ies this morning???  She is very vocal this morning but not loud, but baaaing every 30 seconds.  Her hoohoo looks wrinkly this morning which is different from the very puffy she had been.  Her udder is huge...I took pictures but they just don't do it justice!  (I can't wait until she gets some more freshenings under her belt!)  Tell me what you think...


















No discharge yet???


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

Her udder is big enough lol. I definitely thing she'll go any time especially since you are sure when she was bred.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 29, 2012)

What a nice udder....looks close to me.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 29, 2012)

Personally, I think she is 4-5 weeks out.  Go tell her I said so.

I'd bet she lays out there and laughs at you at night.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Personally, I think she is 4-5 weeks out.  Go tell her I said so.
> 
> I'd bet she lays out there and laughs at you at night.


  I think she does!!!


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep it looks like it boomed!

I bet she will go today. 

Hopefully. lol


----------



## daisychick (Feb 29, 2012)

Anything yet????  I swear by the looks of her udder and rear view she just has to go today.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 29, 2012)

Is the fact that her hoohoo has gotten wrinkly a sign?  My doe had a little discharge yesterday, but I know that really doesn't mean much.  She is supposed to be due in Apr, but my other doe wasn't supposed to be pregnant, so I'm not counting on the time and keeping an eye on things


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pushing NOW!!!!  Babies coming.....     :bun


----------



## daisychick (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## CrazyChickenLady (Feb 29, 2012)

If she pushes for hours and nothing happens, you will have to put on a very clean glove and put lube on your fingers. Then you will have to 'help' This may get her to start having the baby. There is also a thing were you or someone strong lifts the goats hind end into the air, then you push the baby back and move it into the right position. This is used only for babies that are in a wierd position: One/both leg/s back, head back, leg of different baby with the head of the baby in the birth cannal, etc.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 29, 2012)

27 minutes from the "She is pushing" post.
What a nerve wrecking waiting time....
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for her happy ending!


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)

A Doeling and a Buckling!!!!  Both healthy and LOUD!!!  Especially the doeling...she hasn't stopped crying since she came out.  Mary Jane is doing a great job of cleaning them up.  Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.  I will post pics soon...promise!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 29, 2012)

I am so happy for you. Well tell Mary Jane, thank you for making it to where I could read she had babies today. Thank you for letting us know. Congrats. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

Yay congrats!! So glad that everything went so well for you


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)

Here they are!!!!  The little doeling came first...I was inside making lunch when I heard a "different" sounding cry.  I put on my shoes and when I got to the stall the doeling was already halfway out.  I was just with MJ 10 minutes before so I guess she was waiting for some privacy???  I helped clean her off and put her in front of momma when the buckling started coming.  I got that one on video and I might post it on youtube for everyone to see.    It was quick, easy and messy!  (I wasn't worried  )

Here's the doeling:







The buckling:






And them together:






I'm going to post more later but I've got to get ready to pick my kids up from school.  I'm sure they would appreciate it if mom wasn't covered in goat goo...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

Awww!! They are precious. The buckling looks a little like my Houston who I think is one of the cutest goats ever, not biased at all. lol


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 29, 2012)

cute babies


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 29, 2012)

I see some gorgeous babies with beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 29, 2012)

Cute, Cute, Cute.


----------



## wannacow (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jenni (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh how cute and beautiful! You are a lucky lady. Can't wait to see the video!  Thank you so very much for sharing you new babies.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the beautiful babies!  Glad everything went well.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 29, 2012)

very cute!! cant get enough of babys!!! awaiting video...


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)

What an exciting day...I'm so in love with these babies!  There is a big difference between the kidding of Tingle and Mary Jane.  I got Tingle 3 1/2 weeks before she kidded; so there wasn't that emotional investment of raising her for the last year.  I think I'm going to have to keep the doeling.  I think I will sell Tingle to justify it!  I can sell her "in milk" which will help me get a good price.  Apparently 6th generation mini lamanchas are a hot commodity anyway and she should sell fast.  I put her two kids up for sale yesterday on Craigslist and they sold in 30 min.  I got $550 for the two of them...I'm thinking I should have priced them higher???  Anyway, Tingle should fetch a good price and I can have Mary Jane's darling!!!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Feb 29, 2012)

SOOO CUTE


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 29, 2012)

I uploaded a quick video of the delivery.  Here it is if anyone is interested!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VME7_BxgIWU&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

Super cute!!!  Congratulations!  Love blue eyes!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## wannacow (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks!  Nice video!  Beautiful babies...


----------



## fmizula (Mar 1, 2012)

oh wonderful!!! thats awsome!!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Mar 1, 2012)

i want one..


----------



## hcppam (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

